# Radio



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi. First post since joining 'proper'. 
Not sure where this post should be but here goes... 
Has anyone a solution to using a radio in the van? My van radio needs an ignition key inserted, I don't want to do this when I'm camped up, nor do I want the TV on just for radio, so is anyone aware of a 12v radio that I may plug in to a socket somewhere? 
All answers gratefully received, thanks. 
Bd


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Use an ordinary tranny radio powered by rechargeable batteries

tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just a quick thought, unless your van is really old, most car radios will work without the ignition key turned on but they need a 'restart' every 30 minutes or so to stop flattening the battery if you leave them on inadvertently.

Ours is such a radio, turn it on with no ignition key in at all, and it's a 1998 vehicle.

Peter


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

If the knaus is a Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen X250 type van with the standard radio and its the 2011/12 variant then you could try this...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Rewire the radio so its powered by the leisure battery !! Allways available and it will never flatten your starter battery.

Whats wrong with leaving the keys in the ignition if you are in the vehicle??? If security is your concern then get an ignition key (without the immobilser part) cut, that way you can leave it in the ignition as the engine wont start without the immobiliser part.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Pure radio does a range of 12v DAB Radios.
Some of the cheaper ones are being deleted from their catalogue but should still be available in stores.
We use a pure mini with chargepak.
Paul


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

The radio in our van when we bought it sounded terrible, and it would only work with engine running; same problem with the two 12v sockets.

Bought another radio from Aldi for £50, it has radio, Cd, bluetooth if you want it, and will play your ipod. Sounds great!

A local auto electrician put it in for us, with a switch, and it now works with the engine off. Cost £20.

Pity we forgot to ask him to do the same for the 12v sockets!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We fitted a second car radio in the locker that has the tv aerial in so that we can use the boster box to get a great signal. added a pair of speakers decent as well that we got off ebay, sounds good, we are going to add the speakers to the TV as well when I get the time.simple to dur radio had a built in CD player but one coud be added.I f you get a second hand set that you can plug in the ipod then off you go.

cabby


----------



## clockworks (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm doing the same as above - fitting a second car stereo and speakers. I picked up a Philips unit from Halfords - DAB, FM, CD, USB (for mp3 files on a memory stick), and a 3.5mm aux input for the TV. Cost me £40. I'm building the speakers into a box that fits into a wasted space behind the telly, and the steteo will go into an under-dash housing that'll hang below a cupboard.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well that sounds great, any chance of some piccys

cabby


----------



## clockworks (Jul 16, 2013)

Still at the planning stage - got all the bits, just need a couple of spare days to put it all together. I'll post some pics when it's done.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Some good suggestions here, thanks.
Bd


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi. Took Mrplodd's advice and got another key cut without a chip.
Cheers.
Bd


----------

